# New Project One options?



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

A guy at a LBS told me yesterday the 4- and 5-series Domane was coming to Project One soon. Anyone able to confirm/refute this?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

4 series only, not 5. And 'signature series' paint jobs only.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Seems odd to skip the 5 and go straight to 4, but I'm not gonna complain. 

Any idea when?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Haven't heard exact dates yet, but we just got back from Trek world and it sounds like "soon". I'd think within the month.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Heard that also. The new paint booth at Trek is nice also, they should be able to crank out a few more bikes daily.

R


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

geekjimmy said:


> Seems odd to skip the 5 and go straight to 4, but I'm not gonna complain.
> 
> Any idea when?


They skipped the 5-series P1 because once you add a Signature Paint job, the pricing worked out to almost as much as a 6-series...there wasn't enough of a gap in price, everyone would have just gotten the 6-series instead.

4-series made the entry-level price worth it.

Sounds like 4-series (and aluminum MTB) will get added to P1 in early/mid September.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

tbb001 said:


> They skipped the 5-series P1 because once you add a Signature Paint job, the pricing worked out to almost as much as a 6-series...there wasn't enough of a gap in price, everyone would have just gotten the 6-series instead.
> 
> 4-series made the entry-level price worth it.
> 
> Sounds like 4-series (and aluminum MTB) will get added to P1 in early/mid September.


I haven't done the math or priced one out, but wouldn't the same logic apply to 6- and 7- series Madones? 

Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing the down-level Domane show up.


----------

